# Sachin is a true legend. But is it really right to call him as God?



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Passion makes champions which Sachin Tendulkar (Indian Batsman) indeed is. But what makes him God? I personally don't consider that. Whats your say?

Enjoy~!


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

My wish.

The man in my avatar is God.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

No,it hurts my religious sentiments.


Spoiler






> trollololol


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2011)

thread isn't about him though.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

some people like to call him, some don't.

can't see any sort of debate in this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

> No, he is a good cricketer, *but still a human.*


Funny choice.He will freak out if he is anything but that.
Fans can call their idols whatever they want,at the end of the day they are just sportsmen who happen to be very good at that sport.Not really threadworthy.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

ya, everyone's a human/sportsman. lol.

it's up to fans. they decide how to treat their favourite sportsmen as.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah lol some people are comfortable about openly worshipping him, others worship movie stars without any shame, let them at it haha
anyway, ive seen him do a lot more than god actually


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you read poems mate?

Why the hell do people take stuff literally? I mean come on, there is a metaphorical usage of god here, what's the problem really?

It's really not in the context of being a "GOD", it's the fact that they can do things which no ordinary human can and they have a cult following since they are symbolic for their followers.

Robbie Fowler is nicknamed 'GOD' by us Liverpool fans. Our way of mentioning a special, special player. Same for Indian Cricket fans regarding Sachin.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]rcv11hWfzMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

God is Eboue.

*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2009/08/ebouePA_450x350.jpg

Thread locked.


----------

